# winter breeding...



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

when you breed in the winter do the babies grow at the same rate or do they take longer than usual.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I had a pair hatch the other day an I find that they grow faster in the winter cause the parents stay on the nest at all times kepping them warm an full of feed!! when in the summer time when its real hot they dont stay on the nest as much because the babies will get over heated so I hope this helps good luk


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes is it a good idea to let first time pigeon parents breed in the winter?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BBB Loft said:


> Yes is it a good idea to let first time pigeon parents breed in the winter?


I don't think so, as sometimes they aren't so great about staying on them even if it is cold. Some first timers are great parents, some take a while to learn. I think it's taking your chances.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok thanks Jay3 so should I just replace the eggs they lay with fake ones?


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

one of mine hatched 2 weeks ago from one pair. another hatched yesterday from a seperate pair so i hope they grow quickly. it dont seem to get as cold over here in cali as i have heard other places reach below zero which is cold.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

ya here in norther WI it gets to -30 sometimes


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i bet you guys get alot of snow. what kind of pigeons you own?


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes we get alot! I have 4 plain old homers I don't know if they have a specific breed but they are nothing special.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, the worst that could happen is that you would have to bring in the babies and raise them if the parents didn't do their job. Some are fine first time, like I said. Some not so good.Depends. How old are the birds?


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Umm not exactly sure but I would guess almost a year. But I was wondering if they would keep the eggs warm even.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may or may not. If they don't keep the eggs warm, they just won't hatch. It's keeping the babies warm.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes I unsderstand. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you let them sit the eggs, please come back and let us know how it goes. I know lots of people who do let them breed in the colder months, whether new to parenting or not. So you just never know.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because you are in Cali, you can let them sit a few rounds of fake eggs, if they sit for the lenghth of time before giving up and the cock does his duty well and they seem to be normal... you can try to let them hatch the real ones in winter... just saying that because you are in a mild state weather wise.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wasn't sure where he was. Being in a mild state weather wise does help.


----------

